# Fingolfin's Wife??



## Eldarion (Jan 3, 2004)

Does anyone know who Fingolfin's wife is? Thanks


----------



## Ponte (Jan 3, 2004)

Eldarion said:


> Does anyone know who Fingolfin's wife is? Thanks


 According to The Shibboleth of Fëanor in HOME XII The Peoples of Middle-earth her name was Anarië. She was a Ñoldo who refused to leave Aman, largely because of her friendship with Eärwen, wife of Arafinwë (Finarfin).


----------



## Eldarion (Jan 3, 2004)

thank you


----------

